# What Is The Craziest Thing Your Goat Has Ever Eaten?



## Scottyhorse

Here's a new game. Post the craziest thing your goat (or goats) has (have) ever eaten! 
I'll go first 

My Pygmy doe, Cleo, loves paint! She'll try and drink it out of the can, and for a while, she would strip it off buildings!!


----------



## Jessica84

When I was building the goats houses a few years back I had a doe that would sneak up grab a mouth full of the nails and try to eat them. I chased her down and we got in a nasty fight with me taking them away. She never got them down but she sure tried. 
I have another goat that will eat tarps if she can reach them. Not plastic bags or feed bags tarps.

But iI did have a horse that would ate my McDonalds burger and followed me around for more......which she never got


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of my friends, her uncle, his goat ate and swallowed a roofing nail.


----------



## Axykatt

While Peggy Sue was pregnant someone forgot to lock her bedroom door and she got into the kitchen and dragged a rack of pork ribs down from the counter and started eating them like crazy! She got super angry when I took them away.

It was a double surprise because before that she wouldn't even touch a piece of bread or cracker if it had touched any kind of meat! Since she had her babies she's gone back to her strict vegetarian diet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My doe Peeps eats PVC pipe glue any chance she gets, crazy goat, she is a weird one for sure, never had a goat with a personality like hers.... She also LOVES mountain dew, sandwiches, donuts, fruit, vegetables, listerine breath strips, wormer, beer, cigarettes, anything and everything! And she's a master pick-pocket!


----------



## NoahEm

Rat poison


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Probably the craziest thing... is painted cardboard and rabbit fluff... our goats love tissues, paper towels, stray clumps of fluff (especially rabbit hair), cardboard, paper, wood, they've even ripped off a piece of one of my shirts.


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My doe Peeps eats PVC pipe glue any chance she gets, crazy goat, she is a weird one for sure, never had a goat with a personality like hers.... She also LOVES mountain dew, sandwiches, donuts, fruit, vegetables, listerine breath strips, wormer, beer, cigarettes, anything and everything! And she's a master pick-pocket!


Lol she sounds like my nail eating goat. Mine attacked my dad for his beer. He could not get her off him lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

My pygmy also likes coffee and iced tea. The majority of my goats also like to eat my ribbons.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> While Peggy Sue was pregnant someone forgot to lock her bedroom door and she got into the kitchen and dragged a rack of pork ribs down from the counter and started eating them like crazy! She got super angry when I took them away.
> 
> It was a double surprise because before that she wouldn't even touch a piece of bread or cracker if it had touched any kind of meat! Since she had her babies she's gone back to her strict vegetarian diet.


Haha..... Pork ribs  My pygmy has eaten bacon and turkey also.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

We feed ours bananas quite often and I used to peel them. Until one day I wasn't fast enough they got a peel and went crazy over it!!! The LOVE banana peels with or without the banana in it.


----------



## critergiter09

Ours like hotdogs. But we had a bottle baby that lived in the house for a while, she jumped on the kitchen bar and ate a birth certificate and a car title. Lol


----------



## Texaslass

It not really that crazy, but It sure surprised me when one of our alpine does started stealing eggs out of the egg gathering basket whenever my back was turned! :lol: 
You'd have to watch her- we had to go through the goat pen to get to the chicken pen, so on the wy out with a basket of eggs on your arm, she always tried to steal an egg as you went by.  Down in one gulp! We weren't sure where the eggs were going for a while, she ate them so fast.
The chickens also used to come into the goat pen and lay eggs in the hay feeder, so we had to check it often, or silly Danielle would have a feast! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Those are so funny!


----------



## nchen7

mlktrkdrvr said:


> We feed ours bananas quite often and I used to peel them. Until one day I wasn't fast enough they got a peel and went crazy over it!!! The LOVE banana peels with or without the banana in it.


yep...we have lots of banana plants growing all over our land, and if we're not careful, they goats would eat them ALL. when we have a glut, we peel the bananas for the freezer, and the goats get the peels. they literally fight over them!

my goats don't really eat anything that's weird.... mine seem boring compared to all of yours!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have a Boer doe, Ginger, that will flat out run you down if you go out there with a burrito or a taco, even pizza. She loves them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I have a doe that dose that if you have a coffee cup.. She loves her coffee  lol!


----------



## Texaslass

I feel kinda silly now too, I hardly ever take human food to the goat pen, so I don't really know what mine like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well we found out our doe liked coffee when she was in labor and my mom was sitting in her stall with a cup of coffee lol! Now she goes nuts when she sees a coffee cup lol!!


----------



## milkmaid

Eunice has eaten a ponytail holder and a Nerf dart. She also nearly swallowed a needle and thread once. I pulled it out of her mouth just in time. Keturah once tried to eat a rusty old tin can - yes, truly! She's the only goat I've known to actually try.


----------



## luvbabygoats

Blanca has tried(and failed) to eat a bungee cord.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Oreo ate a spider web today and kept trying to get it out of her mouth and failed.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Hmmm, I wonder if this is why my six month old pullets don't seem to be laying....


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

My Pygmy loves cardboard or paper of any kind, my Boer will eat a tarp every chance she gets, and my Alpine snatched a hamburger out of my hand and gobbled it down, looked surprised, then wanted more. Crazy goats!


----------



## milkmaid

Mine try to eat the labels off new rakes and shovels.


----------



## Texaslass

You get NEW rakes and shovels??! :lol:


----------



## milkmaid

Yes, because our old ones break so often. :roll:


----------



## Axykatt

Mine eat any kind of tag. I believe that the natural predator of tags is the goat.


----------



## TDG-Farms

a 100.00 bill right outta a buyers hand. Grabbed it and when we freaked, ran away. As we caught her, she swallowed it.
A list of questions a newbie was going to ask.
A 1 5/8 inch drywall screw


----------



## nchen7

^^ :ROFL: I'm guessing the $100 bill didn't come out the other end intact? and the look on everyone's face would have been priceless!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

TDG-Farms said:


> a 100.00 bill right outta a buyers hand. Grabbed it and when we freaked, ran away. As we caught her, she swallowed it. A list of questions a newbie was going to ask. A 1 5/8 inch drywall screw


Oh my goodness $100 bill


----------



## TDG-Farms

Ya,  There was light talk about a discount but the person insisted on paying the full price. And never did see that 100 bucks 

Oh and I forgot to mention, baling twine. The same goat that ate the dry wall screw, loves to eat baling twine. So we never leave any lying around cause I noticed her chewing on something. Got out to her and saw a few inches of twine sticking outta her mouth so I grab it and pulled... and pulled... and pulled... Turned out to be a full length piece and she was just finishing it off when I caught her. Now that was freaky.


----------



## thegoatgirl

I had a buckling eat a grasshopper...it was on a leaf and he swallowed it  Didn't even notice, but I heard the crunch.


----------



## Tapsmom

My goat Fred LOVES Iced Tea!
- Tapsmom's daughter


----------



## Scottyhorse

thegoatgirl said:


> I had a buckling eat a grasshopper...it was on a leaf and he swallowed it  Didn't even notice, but I heard the crunch.


Good protein, it'll help him grow 

:ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl

^LOL! I still say "Ewww" LOL.


----------



## usamagoat

my goats loves to eat my finger! haha lol:cowboy:

and my goat loves to eat peanut butter too!!! crazy


----------



## cheyenne

I don't know which one of my goats did it, but I had a pair of those flourescent orange hearing protection earplugs that are on a plastic string.... I was done working with the power tools and had stuck them in my jeans pocket but the end must have been hanging out of my pocket. I get back to the house and went to put them away and there was only one earplug and the chewed piece of the other end of the string. I didn't even know that happened!!! None of them owned up to the deed either!


----------



## Axykatt

usamagoat said:


> my goats loves to eat my finger! haha lol:cowboy:
> 
> and my goat loves to eat peanut butter too!!! crazy


Peggy Sue loves peanut butter, too! We love to watch her suck it off the spoon. :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Peg seems like quite the goofball :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt

Peg is a goofball! Haven't you seen the video of her with the peanut butter jar? 

She is my delight and the joy of my heart...she is also a huge spoiled pushy monster of my creating.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> Peg is a goofball! Haven't you seen the video of her with the peanut butter jar?
> 
> She is my delight and the joy of my heart...she is also a huge spoiled pushy monster of my creating.


No, I haven't!
I think pygmies are pushy on a good day, LOL Our pygmy girl is pushy and annoying too, but we love her. She is an honorary house goat sometimes, too.


----------



## Axykatt

Scottyhorse said:


> No, I haven't!
> I think pygmies are pushy on a good day, LOL Our pygmy girl is pushy and annoying too, but we love her. She is an honorary house goat sometimes, too.


You can say that again about Pygmies! Last time I had two full-blooded Pygs they fought constantly for dominance.

Here's my thread with the link to the video. I have lots of good goatie vids on my channel. 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/peggy-sue-loves-puzzles-148819/


----------



## usamagoat

haha my goat eats just like me. pffffffffff:ROFL: 
LOL


----------



## emilieanne

My doe, Sabrina, has ate a sterling silver earring. 
She had just kidded and I took my earrings off, sat them on my knee for one minute. 
Well, Sabrina had other plans....... Down the hatch!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Axykatt said:


> You can say that again about Pygmies! Last time I had two full-blooded Pygs they fought constantly for dominance.
> 
> Here's my thread with the link to the video. I have lots of good goatie vids on my channel.
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/peggy-sue-loves-puzzles-148819/


So cute!! That reminds me of when my pygmy doe Cleo got her whole head stuck in a graham cracker box :ROFL:


----------



## goatsintheozarks

Scottyhorse - That's scary! Watch out for any old paint that might contain poisonous lead.  I did have a (white) dog who spilt and rolled in (BRIGHT TEAL) paint once, but my goats haven't eaten anything crazy...yet. They do try to nibble nails and screws, but haven't really tried to EAT them....but one of my 1/2 Nubian does LOVES beer!


----------



## goatsintheozarks

EGG -eating goats? Oh, yikes. My chicken house is next door to the goat shed, and our pullets should be laying soon...probably all over the place, in true new-layer style. So I shall have to watch out! Hmm...I catch hens nesting in the hay rack/manger too...where the goats eat....do I foresee a potential egg loss site? :thinking:


----------



## Texaslass

goatsintheozarks said:


> EGG -eating goats? Oh, yikes. My chicken house is next door to the goat shed, and our pullets should be laying soon...probably all over the place, in true new-layer style. So I shall have to watch out! Hmm...I catch hens nesting in the hay rack/manger too...where the goats eat....do I foresee a potential egg loss site? :thinking:


Haha! Yeah, watch out, they're sneaky! :lol: But I think it took ours a while to figure out that eggs were edible, and they didn't always eat all of them, so I wouldn't worry too much, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Texas.girl

Sport loves peanut butter, raw garlic, and cayenne sandwiches. He will run after you and jump up to try and grab it out of your hand. Right now he is having eye issues so I am adding eyebright to this delicacy. Basically any medicine he needs by mouth, if it will stick to peanut butter, can be administered inside a sandwich.

For some reason none of my friends want me to make them a sandwich.


----------



## Bambi

Christmas light bulb. But I got it out before it went down.


----------



## Trickyroo

My iPhone plug 

*TWICE*


----------



## sbhministry

My wife drinks a lot of tea. We were sitting outside with goat and our herd queen came over and ate the tea bag. She grabs them if she can. We don't let her have them anymore. One day my wife just made a hot cup of orange and the same doe stuck her nose in the cup to drink it and jump away because it was hot. They also love jalapeño peppers.


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey

Mysad had a box of nails out and my goat are one so my dad got it outlf her mouth and used a metal detected to make sure it is out

-Grace P Michigan


----------



## usamagoat

GUESS WHAT A GOAT ATE "MY HAND" HAHA lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

This summer while my bucks were still eating grass hay, after the horse poop dried they would try and eat it, because the horses were on alfalfa.  Now that we don't have a supplier for grass hay around here, they get alfalfa, and no more poop eating! Lol!


----------



## usamagoat

one of my goats always tries to eat my clothes

once it ripped my scarf of me!!! crazy :cake:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Scottyhorse said:


> This summer while my bucks were still eating grass hay, after the horse poop dried they would try and eat it, because the horses were on alfalfa.  Now that we don't have a supplier for grass hay around here, they get alfalfa, and no more poop eating! Lol!


Scratch that... They're trying to eat poop again..


----------



## NubianFan

My hair. Dru thinks my long hair is tasty.... I think she has actually bitten some off.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My wether does that all the time too... Maybe he thinks I would look better with layers? :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

well this might be crazy....but twice my baby doe tried to eat my ear and lip!!!:question:i think she feels in love with my ear and lip!!! hahaaha LOLhlala:


----------



## NubianFan

Dru tried to eat her registration papers when I bought her....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Dru tried to eat her registration papers when I bought her....


Oh gosh! Lol! Not good!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah the lady signed them and was handing them ti me Dru grabbed them with her mouth. We got them back but she did rip them...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:rofl:


----------

